

Symbology, APL, and Chinese Python - johnarleyburns
http://clouddbs.blogspot.com/2010/09/symbology-apl-and-chinese-python.html

======
Dylan16807
Python only has about 30 keywords, and the English meaning only helps on some
of them. Words like 'lambda' or 'raise' are not immediately intuitive.
Translations of function names like raw_input are nice, but you can do that no
matter what the base language's keywords look like, and I challenge you to
find simple symbols for every built in function, like divmod, help, oct,
memoryview, unicode, buffer, delattr.

~~~
johnarleyburns
Yes doing the keywords is one thing, the built-ins another, and harder as
well. But given the success logic and mathematics has had with remaining
largely symbolic, and the mathematical nature of python, it might be at least
an interesting exercise.

